# What IS this?? Excessive salivation & metallic taste before D attack



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

I've noticed (after the effect) that when I have IBS-D attacks that I have had a metallic taste in my mouth, and excessive salivation.I work in an art studio and am around a lot of strange materials. Sometimes even the acrylic paints smell kinda funky, but I try to avoid being around the strong smelling mineral spirits or petrol based materials. My feeling is that it is related to the smells.Anyone else have this?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi AZ:I've noticed the salivation problem several times when I've had extremely painful cramps, the kind that double you over. I don't know if it's the body's reaction to the pain, or something that's going on in the digestive system with the cramps. The only times I've had the metallic taste was related to a non-IBS problem and I'm sure something you've never done. About 10 years ago I foolishly got it in my head that the best way to lose weight was to just eat yogurt. I did this for about a week, and after a few days noticed that taste. After I started eating normally again, it went away. Now I don't know how true this is, but someone told me that I had been starving myself and that is what caused that. Probably someone who has worked with docs on eating disorders could give you an answer.Anyway, that's not what's happening with you, I'm sure. It could have something to do with your IBS, or, like you said, the chemical smells. I wonder if Missycat, who is a chemist, ever noticed it. It might be a good question for her.JeanG


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Hi Jean,I asked Missycat about a product that we use in the studio that is very toxic. Both she and Flux thought that it shouldn't matter.But it makes sense to me that it's something in the studio. We use acrylic paints that we add water to and keep for a couple of weeks. Every day when we open the containers the smell is strong, kinda like Fritos. I know that sounds weird. It also makes me cough. My husband thinks I'm goofy, but I think there's some connection.AZ


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

The excessive salivation which accompanies a D episode is the effect of excessive parasympathetic (cholinergic) nerve activity on the salivary glands. Events which precipitate the diarrhea which results increased motility of the intestinal smooth muscle, do so because they cause excess activation of cholinergic nerve fibers. That activition does not only occur in the gut. It is systemic. Thats why people get other symptoms than just "run for it". So the salivation is the direct effect of cholinergic activation of the salivary glands. When you take an ANTIcholinergic (Immodium, Bentyl) blocking of the cholinergic stimulation allows adrenergic (sympathetic) stimulation to dominate. This thickens the saliva, constricts the salivary glands blood vessels, and can make one feel "dried out" in the mouth (among other side effects).


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

> quote:ANTIcholinergic (Immodium, Bentyl)


Imodium, anticholinergic? It operates mainly on opiate receptors in the gut.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Agreed. Mea Culpa. That's what happens when you are typing in a hurry, and faster than your brain is working...y'know, so I don't get carpal tunnel syndrome....Run again...Friday's...love em


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2000)

I get a very bitter (but I guess now that I think of it....it does seem like a metallic taste) in my mouth (more towards the throat area) and excessive saliva. I also get nauseated. My attacks don't always end in D but sometimes they do.


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

This doesn't happen to me before a D attack, but, I do get excessive salivation before vomiting....I look and feel like one of Pavlov's dogs....drooling like crazy!! (No, I'm not rabid







)


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Mike NoLomotil,I appreciate your answer, but could you please explain in simpler terms. I only have five years of college, and none of those were in science. I'm afraid I find your comments too difficult to understand. Thanks.AZ


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

AZMOM: Sorry. Cholinergic and Adrenergic nerves (branches of the autonomic or "automatic" nerve system") control all the automatic body functions. In IBS there are things that happen that over-stimulate the cholinergic nerves. In the smooth muscle of the intestine this can increse contraction, at times severely, causing pain, spasm, and makes everything move through really fast (like the body is trying to get rid of a poison). What cholinergic stimulation does at the same time is stimulate the salivary glands...same thing happens with nausea/vomiting. It is part of the normal body immune mechanisms designed to protect us from bacteria, viruses, toxins and any perceived threat that has "gone awry". Some of the drugs used are designed to block this cholinergic activity and provide symptomatic relief. Again, sorry for rushing along too much. Hope that makes sense.-------------------------------------NOW I gotta rush because my 2-year old is CLIMBIN ALL OVER ME yelling SCOOBY-DOO SCOOBY-DOO so I have to go to the Scooby Doo websites or suffer the ire of a 2-year old in full tantrum....bye...should have left the home PC in the box!Coming Scooby.............[This message has been edited by Mike NoLomotil (edited 07-14-2000).]


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

Thanks Mike, that was better.







AZ


----------

